# Gator Wrap, Surf to Back Lakes



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

*Bay & Back Lakes Report*

Trout to 21" and Redfish pushing the outside edge of the slot have made for solid fish boxes of late with guests enjoying a light jacket on the boat ride out in the morning. Spotty was the theme over the last week with everyone digging in with the ups and downs of the bite. Attempts at getting into the surf proved frustrating with heavier swells some days and "way too clear" water on the beach others. Trout have come off live bait over mud/grass with Redfish being encountered by airboat and bayboat in the back lakes and upper reaches of SAB.

We'll be looking for big winds out of some direction to really start to set things up for strong feeding catalysts ahead of and through weather systems. Periods of instability right now can make for some memorable trips and great days.

*Flounder Gigging*

Capt. Pat Lester hit some really nice saddle blankets, some pushing 6 pounds and the cooling weather is certainly going to put us on track for a run here in October. We've got a around 25 nights of Flounder Gigging left before the season closes November 1 for the Winter break. Every day approaching November will take us closer and closer to the Fall run and we've got the team to put you in the middle of the action. Combine a bayfishing trip with an evening of Flounder Gigging for a great combination trip and experience the best of the Texas mid-coast.

*Alligator Hunting*

We finished up the season with gators ranging from 8 to 12' and as I said before, it was an outstanding season. We'd like to thank all of our guests who joined us!

*Big Duck Season*

Now is the time to be zeroing in on finalizing dates and scheduling trips for the upcoming regular Texas Duck Season which kicks off for us on November 5th. Come see us.

Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

